# sally morgan.......psychic to the stars!



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all,
just been to see sally morgan live at a theatre.
she was absolutely amazing on TV and was so pleased that i could finally see her.
she had a great presence and seems like a very genuine lady..However,I can report mixed results to be honest... when you walked into the theatre you were given pieces of paper and you could write her a question that were put in a big bowl...while she was on stage she would randomly pick the questions out and go to you (well not me obviously!!   ) from time to time she was very good with names etc but often she would be reeling off names and details to people and they wouldnt have a clue what she was on about...
I always used to be a real beliver in this stuff but since my fertility journey i dont so much anymore. i have been to loads of psychics and they never pick up on my struggle to have children which is pretty much one of the most consuming aspects of my life..I knew nothing would happen tonight as there was so many people but I did think she got more stuff wrong than she got right so I guess there is a lot of clever editing to make it look like she is always spot on...
I Know we have had threads about psychics before but have always found it a fascinating topic!
wondered what your thoughts were on the subject!!
love Pobby xx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Pobby

I love all the phychic awareness things, i am going to a mind body and spirit fayre on saturday in our local village, am really looking forward to having aura photography and then am hoping to have a reading in November time.

Would love to see Sally, i watch her programmes, she seems fab and really down to earth. xxxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there

I love psychic stuff
i had a reading about 10 years ago to see if she picked up on fertility stuff
and the 1st thing out of her mouth before i even sat down, was 'your here because your struggling to fall pg arent you'?
i was gobbed smacked, she told me alot of stuff that was pretty acurate
but then she said to me that she had my nan there, i got so excited and emotional, but when she said my nan was from the east end and called Ivy, i really got the hump, because my nan was from manchester, and called vera!
so i kind of ignored the rest of the reading.
When i got home i rang my MIL and told her half of it was good the rest was crap, told her all about what she said about my nan
when all of a sudden my MIL burst into tears, Ivy was infact her mum!
I guess because DH was quite close to his nan she came through to me


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

I have been into psychic stuff since I was a kid.  I visited one a few years ago now she said - you think you can' have children you will - you may just require a bit assistance medically.  You will have 3 children but only 2 pregnancies.  You will have 1 of 1 sex and 2 of another sex.

Check out my profile.

Yodaxx


----------

